# I made this soap stamp



## pametan

I made these soap stamps using the 3D printer at my local library. Design and print took about 3 hours total. Cost me $4.50 for th pair. I think they look great


----------



## lsg

They do look great!


----------



## earlene

Wow, you have a library with a 3D Printer!  I am super impressed!

Do you get to choose what material it uses in the printed item, and what is the material?  It looks a bit like rubber or plastic.


----------



## jakethemouse

Looks awesome and is really clean.  Wish libraries in aus had 3d printers.


----------



## IrishLass

Wow! Those are wonderful! I'll have to check and see if our library has a 3-D printer! 


IrishLass


----------



## pametan

They are  of a biodegradable plastic. Should last me about 4 years before the edges start to go.  You get to choose the color.


----------



## Nao

That is just awesome!


----------



## shunt2011

Very nice!


----------



## SaltedFig

They look terrific!

What did you think of the design software that you used (and which one was it)?


----------



## pametan

I used sketchup to do this. For words sketchup is easier than (I Think the other one I tried was called) 123Design. But to do images I need to use three different programs (unless I want to pay for a different version of one of those two programs) using 123Design is easier when doing images, once I have converted the 2D to a 3D image in the right file format


----------



## Scooter

Excellent! I really like them.


----------



## dibbles

Wow, that's so cool.


----------



## cherrycoke216

I'm having a library envy now!!! This is so neat! Very simple design that pops out!!! Would you mind sharing where you are located? Must be a wealthy country/city/school!


----------



## BattleGnome

cherrycoke216 said:


> I'm having a library envy now!!! This is so neat! Very simple design that pops out!!! Would you mind sharing where you are located? Must be a wealthy country/city/school!



There may be a fab lab near you. That link is specifically for the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago but they have locations world wide. When I was last in Chicago I was able to go to a 3D print workshop there and made a 2" figurine. The software we used in the workshop was free (but I don't know where I put the pamphlet with the name of it) and there are places online where you could send your file to be printed. 

I now super wish I had that sheet, I want to make my own stamp!


----------



## christost7

Sweet!
Now I want one for myself...!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Also google (or other search engine) 3D printing in your area. Some places not only sell the printers but also let you print for a cost


----------



## pametan

I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. We have the world's ****tiest subway system but our libraries have 3D printers lol! The sketchup and 123Design are free programs. But do do images for free you need another two programs that are free. Or you can pay for an upgrade.


----------



## penelopejane

I really like the colour of your soap too. Have you used a mica?


----------



## SheLion

Awesome!

And I just discovered that a several branches of my county library system have 3D printers so I can make stamps too.


----------



## susiefreckleface

wow - very impressive. thanks for sharing.  I really like your design.
totally going to check our local library for a 3D printer.


----------



## pametan

SheLdon that's great! Where do you live?


----------



## Spice

I will be calling my library too! Is there a lot of people waiting to use the printer? Just wondering if there are many doing this 3d printing.


----------



## pametan

The evening times book up quickly but day times are usually free. I usually have to book an evening time a week in advance but a day time I just show up and no one is there


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts

Too cool!


----------



## sweetbean

So glad I saw this! I had no clue my local library had a 3D printer--but they do! Hopefully I can figure out how to use it!


----------



## pametan

Sweet! They likely have a class/info session on how to use it and to design the stamp you can watch YouTube videos


----------



## Omneya

That looks awesome!!!
Thanks for sharing, I am gonnna check my library now


----------



## Glori

Looks good.


----------



## zolveria

I Have been hinting to my husband that i want a 3d machine.. 
he is like another toy for my kraft slut  lol this is what he calls me.
so i think im getting one this year  so super psyched. thank for showing me how things will turn out .. 

Love your stamp.


----------



## SunRiseArts

The library has 3d printers!  Say what????


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SunRiseArts said:


> The library has 3d printers!  Say what????


Oh yes! Ours does and they'll teach you how to use it. Too cool. Go go for it, Sun Rise!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Sadly I checked my town and they do not have any.

But a town close by does, is a short drive, so maybe one day that I have time I will venture into it.


----------



## tlsweet

Your soaps and stamp look amazing. 

Question is do you install the software at home to make the design and then take it to where there is a 3-D printer located? 

Just checked and Tucson has places with these printers.


----------



## SunRiseArts

from what I learned, you have to use the software at the library.


----------



## PrairieLights

Too Cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kchaystack

tlsweet said:


> Your soaps and stamp look amazing.
> 
> Question is do you install the software at home to make the design and then take it to where there is a 3-D printer located?
> 
> Just checked and Tucson has places with these printers.



For most printers you can use https://www.tinkercad.com/ to design a 3d model.  Then you have to use a slicer program to turn the 3d model into gcode that the printer can use.  Slic3r or Cura are 2 freeware programs. 

You then just have to load the gcode to the printer which the library will have to tell you


----------



## SherylG

Wow! Those are great! I have been researching how to make my own with epoxy resin, using a bar of soap for a mold. I'm just not sure I want to go to all that trouble this year. Maybe next fall. 

It sure makes the soaps look professional!


----------



## CougarGirl

*Wow*

your stamp comes out amazing. I have tried making my own with acrylic but it never worked, kept getting gummed up and pushing soap out of stamp. How did you get such clean lines????
Im so impressed.


----------



## SunRiseArts

CougarGirl said:


> your stamp comes out amazing. I have tried making my own with acrylic but it never worked, kept getting gummed up and pushing soap out of stamp. How did you get such clean lines????
> Im so impressed.


 

You have to catch it at the right time.  Not too soft, not too hard.  Is hard to explain.  Or perhaps you are pushing too hard?

A tip I read before is to wrap your stamp in clear sarah wrap?  Maybe that will help.


----------



## soapygirl0711

Sweet wish my library had a 3 D printer. I'm jelly now.


----------

